# Linux, Parallels, HDD Firewire et dossiers partagés



## shYm0n (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour. Je ne sais pas si je devais poster ce message ici ou dans la partie consacrée à Parallels, mais celle-ci ayant plus l'air d'être tournée vers Windows, je tente ma chance ici.


J'ai installé Ubuntu via Parallels ( 1848 ) cet après midi. Parallels se trouve sur mon Macintosh HD, avec le système et les autres applications.

J'ai un disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai créé une partition MS DOS, où je compte dans les jours prochains installer Windows XP via Parallels, et où j'ai donc installé aujourd'hui Ubuntu.

J'aimerais savoir comment échanger les fichiers entre Ubuntu et OS X ( et plus tard entre XP et OS X ). Il me semble que je dois activer quelque chose dans l'onglet "Partage" des Préférences Système d'OS X, mais je n'ai pas compris grand chose... Où s'afficheront alors ces fichiers partagés dans Ubuntu ? Et inversement ? Que dois-je faire pour accéder depuis OS X aux fichiers partagés d'Ubuntu ?

J'ai entendu dire que sur une beta de Parallels, il était désormais possible de glisser déposer les fichiers d'un système à l'autre. Peut-être serait-ce plus simple pour moi, et au quel cas, devrais-je réinstaller Ubuntu après l'installation du nouveau Parallels ?


Aussi, je voulais savoir comment, toujours via Parallels, faire monter les partitions de mon fameux disque externe firewire dans Linux, sur le bureau ou le poste de travail. Puis-je le laisser connecter en firewire ou dois-je passer en USB ?



Merci d'avance, et désolé si cette question tient plus du forum Parallels que du forum Linux.


----------



## EScTB (30 Janvier 2007)

L'option activable pour le partage de fichier entre macosx et parallels ne fonctionne qu'avec windows...
La seule solution pour les autre os est de partager un dossier sur le réseau (par exemple un samba ou  un nfs) et d'y acceder via l'autre os.

En espereant t'avoir aidé

Eric


----------



## shYm0n (30 Janvier 2007)

N'y connaissant rien dans les dossiers partagés, et en général dans les réseaux internes ( car c'est à ça que ça s'apparenterait ), j'aimerais connaitre la marche à suivre...

Dans OS X, je dois aller dans l'onglet "Partage". Mais une fois arriver là, je vois que je peux activer certains modes de partage, mais je ne vois nul part comment choisir quel dossier je voudrai partager. Avec les seules manipulations que j'ai trouvé, j'avais accès à tout mon disque dur, via un mot de passe ( le même que celui de ma session ).

Comment faire pour définir un dossier, et le laisser "libre", sans mot de passe ?



Et sous Linux ? Que dois-je faire pour obtenir le même résultat ?



Enfin, avez-vous une réponse concernant mon disque dur externe ?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## EScTB (30 Janvier 2007)

Pour ton disque firewire, tu dois dans parallels l'activer. Tu as une petite icone usb, tu clique dessus et tu selectionne ton DD. Pour le monter sous linux, normalement ubuntu le reconnaitra sans probleme, dans le cas contraire, tu devra utiliser la commande mount. Dans tout les cas, ton DD virtuel ne peut se trouver sur ton `DD firewire.
Pour le partage de dossier, active le partage windows dans les preference, normalement tu pourra y acceder via smbclient (man smbclient  ) Dans le sens inverse je n'ai pas linux sous la main mais c'est le même principe il faut activer un partage smb.
Je ne connais pas NFS et je ne peux donc pas te dire plus la dessus.

Eric

ps: la derniere version de parallels c'est pas 1970? Vérifie les MAJ


----------



## shYm0n (30 Janvier 2007)

Mais comme mon disque dur externe est partitionn&#233;, je peux peut &#234;tre faire monter les autres partitions ?


----------



## EScTB (30 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas, je ne crois pas que parallels le permet...


----------

